# Clapham South, Deep Level Shelter



## Zero (Aug 12, 2008)

> The Bombings of 1940 forced a reappraisal of deep-shelter policy and at the end of October the Government decided to construct a system of deep shelters linked to existing tube stations. London Transport was consulted about the sites and required to build the tunnels at the public expense with the understanding that they were to have the option of taking them over for railway use after the war. With the latter point in mind, positions were chosen on routes of possible north-south and east-west express tube railways. It was decided that each shelter would comprise two parallel tubes 16 foot 6 inches internal diameter and 12,000 feet long and would be placed below existing station tunnels at Clapham South, Clapham Common, Clapham North, Stockwell, Oval, Goodge Street, Camden Town, Belsize Park, Chancery Lane and St. Pauls.
> 
> Each tube would have two decks, fully equipped with bunks, medical posts, kitchens and sanitation and each installation would accommodate 9,600 people at a construction cost of 15 pounds per head. In the event, the capacity was reduced to 8000 as a result of improved accommodation standards and the actual cost varied between 35 and 42 pounds per head. Work began on November 27th 1940 and it was hoped to have the first shelters ready by the following summer.
> 
> ...



Source: Subbrit

For a while now Clapham South Deep has had a "For Sale" sign outside. After receiving a poke in the back from Alias, myself and site headed up to Clapham for a quick look. Sure enough the old security storage firm who used the shelters had moved out and was up for sale. We had a quick look around the perimeter before jumping the fence and heading inside.

All the lights were still on inside the shelter. Fans whirring, and door creaking. We thought we were onto a clanger, expecting to walk into someone around the corner. We crept around the top level, grimacing at each sound as if it was game over before we came to the main lift shaft and spiral stairs. We debated for a while on the possible outcomes and decided to go for it. Down we went and my god its deep.

We came out into a small tunnel with old signs and directions all over the walls. Shelter so and so this way, medical posts that way, canteen over there. It was amazing. We had six possible directions to go so off we went to the north. The tunnel was littered with the old bunks, many had pieces of wood over them for use as makeshift shelf's. As we continued further into the shelters we came across the old control room which would have held the emergency alarms, sadly only the board they went on remained.

Ill be honest now after a few hours or so of walking tunnels with now allot of variance it all got a tad samey. We continued up to the north entrance of the shelters and heard loud bangs and lots of whirring coming from the top. We didn't expect much variance from the entrance we came in we decided not to push our luck and gave it a miss.

We must have been looking around for at least five hours in total, and took over 300 photos, but it was now almost morning and i wanted to try and salvage some sleep so we headed back up and out.

Pics























































Full gallery now up (click me)


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow amazing! Those are wicked clean pics, this is great stuff. Cant wait to check your other photos on your site.


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 12, 2008)

I see Cane Hill isn't alone in having a quirky naming system!

http://underground-history.co.uk/shelters.php has some good info on the deep shelters & 2 photo tours.


----------



## sqwasher (Aug 13, 2008)

Excellent report & pics! Well done for getting in there!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 13, 2008)

Simply superb ol' chap 

Looks like the same construction style as used on the London Underground?
Some of those doors look more modern -do ya know if it was used by the MOD in more recent times -perhaps Cold War Era and beyond?

Thanks for sharing -just like stepping back in time 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Engineer (Aug 14, 2008)

*Deep Shelters.*

Super pics, nothing like being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Aug 14, 2008)

Very nice.

TnM


----------



## smileysal (Aug 14, 2008)

What an excellent place. It definitely looks like you've stepped back in time there. Those bunks are in a great condition, and love seeing all those signs. Excellent work Z, and excellent pics,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## King Al (Aug 14, 2008)

Excellent pics Zero, Once again just as we thorght it could not get any better...


----------



## johno23 (Aug 14, 2008)

nice work guys,a great opportunity seized and explored well,good pics and write up


----------



## cogito (Aug 15, 2008)

Good to see it in such good condition with so many original signs and fittings. Such a stark contrast to the untouched decay at London Road.


----------



## Petzl (Sep 5, 2008)

Now thats an air raid shelter, cool find!


----------



## freebird (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow cant believe I missed this when you first posted it! Great pics and great explore! Bet those noises kept you on your toes?


----------

